
Ask HN: Tools/Workflows for programming with little screen estate - iamlucaswolf
Hi,<p>this might be somewhat of an odd question, but anyway:<p>I might soon move into a small studio apartment with just enough space for either a desk or a small dining table. Personally, I&#x27;m leaning towards the latter (I&#x27;d like to be able to invite friends over every now and then, and also enjoy the idea of having a space to come home to that doesn&#x27;t look like another improvised office). The implication would be to downsize from my current setup (27 inch monitor, keyboard, mouse) to essentially a 13 inch rMBP.<p>This made me wonder: How would you go about being effective with such a setup? Can you recommend any tools&#x2F;workflows&#x2F;vim plugins for coding on a 13 inch screen only?<p>Thanks!
======
Nextgrid
I'm using a 12-inch MacBook as my workstation for over a year. Doing backend
development in Python. I don't feel I need any special tools, just configure
your editor/IDE to hide any unnecessary items (toolbars, etc) to gain as much
screen space as possible.

------
jacquesm
Vi and your favorite compiler will work just fine on a small text screen.
That's been my work environment for many years and even today unless I work on
some Python notebook that's how I'll code.

